# افالون للبيع 2006 لؤلؤي



## tjarksa (20 سبتمبر 2008)

للبيع افالون 2006








افالـــــــون 2006لؤلـــؤي
95000قراءة العداد تشيك كل 5000 بالوكالة 
مشاء الله نظيفة جدا وخالية من السمكرة والحوادث بأذن الله
والرجاء الجد بالسومة ولا تبخسو الناس اشيائهم


بالتوفيق:whistling:


----------



## العملات الذهبية (12 فبراير 2009)

*رد: افالون للبيع 2006 لؤلؤي*

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## أنين الروح (17 فبراير 2009)

*رد: افالون للبيع 2006 لؤلؤي*

الله يكتب لكم البيعه الزينه إن شاء الله


----------

